# Official New Day Is Awesome Discussion Thread



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

I like some of their charisma. And they're funny. But they can't re-create a DX (antics, etc).

GET THE TABLE!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

All Hail The New Day!


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

so new day wins all fueds ok cool with me bro New Day rocks aslong as dudleys don't take there title


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Iceman. said:


> Who can match how entertaining these guys are?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am enjoying their work. Evidently, many other fans are as well. That crowd with their New Day Sucks chants really changed the course of their history. Glad to see Kofi and Big E excelling. Xavier is the best one for me. He is just perfect in his role.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

All three of them are so talented. From their promo work, to their in ring talent. Hoping they get some new merchandise soon


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Best thing in all of pro wrestling? Really?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

New Day vs Dudleyz vs PTP Triple Threat TLC Match at NOC! Book that shit!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They're the only good thing in WWE thesedays. Thats a testament to their ability that they can be entertaining in this ocean of shit booking and sad that they're the only good thing left. WWE will ruin it though.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

These guys are class right now. We'll look back on these segments fondly one day. I'm just trying to enjoy the ride in the meantime.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They are the most consistently entertaining thing on the show after Lesnar. And they are getting more and more over each passing week. 

Talk about taking shit and turning it into gold.


----------



## MouthoftheSouth (Aug 8, 2015)

They definitely deserve credit for taking a shit gimmick and turning it into one of the best things going, that's talent.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

They are comedians but in a good way, at first I hated their shitty gimmick but that have turned it into a very entertaining gimmick.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


>


Dalton Castle is garbage my friend.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The new E&C elevating the division that has too many bland tag teams that can go in the ring but not interesting at all at the moment.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Every week there's a thread on how the New Day rocks. Can't wait to find out who makes a thread after next week's show.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Woods playing "taps" before the Dudley's came out was pretty damn funny.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> They are comedians but in a good way, at first I hated their shitty gimmick but that have turned it into a very entertaining gimmick.


I feel the same way. At first I did not like New Day at all. But now they are one of my favorites.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't wait for a nice, evenly matched Dudleys-NEw Day feud :mark:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


>


Salutations, my friend.



gabrielcev said:


> Dalton Castle is garbage my friend.


In what way? His in-ring work is a mix of solid wrestling and entertainment, his mic work is very entertaining and he has a shit ton of charisma. And he has his boys at ringside. What more do you want?


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

^ Yeah, sorry fellas, but Dalton Castle does not entertain me as much as New Day. He's severely talented but his OTT gimmick is like ROH's answer to Adam Rose and I just ain't digging it. He plays the role to perfection but I prefer New Day.

Big E's stripper like crackhead dancing at Summerslam had me laughing my arse off. That was magical and a thing of exquisite beauty :bow

They are perfect as heels! I wouldn't be surprised if they follow the typical WWE character prototype and get super over as faces by next year because of how excellent they're doing as heels. Rocky Maivia was HATED in 1997 but by 1999 it seemed like he was the most popular guy on the entire planet in the history of the universe. Obviously we're talking different leagues here but it still applies. These guys are going places with this New Day act, and I'm enjoying the ride.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Castle is probably the best thing in ROH right now, and super over


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Castle is probably the best thing in ROH right now, and super over


The best things in ROH to me right now are Jay Lethal, The Briscoes, Dalton Castle, ReDRagon, AJ and the Bucks, The Addiction, Roderick Strong and Adam Cole.

The thing about Castle that sets him apart for me is that he ties his ridiculous gimmick up with really good in-ring work. I mean, New Day have had some really good matches but Dalton has never really had a great opponent like New Day had in Team CAT yet his matches are still really fun. I think when he goes up against up against someone quality, he will produce an awesome match. But anyway, Dalton's gimmick works because it is so blatantly OTT. And all the weird shit that he says when he's walking to the ring, to the strutting and stuff in the ring, and I've heard him in matches before just saying the most fucked up stuff. For the entire time he is out in the ring, he is entertaining. New Day always have their really great moments but for me, Dalton is a cut above. Obviously that's my opinion and I'm biased towards ROH as a 12 year fan but Dalton is the king for me.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

i hated them at first but they really won me over. Love them now.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes they are. And no one comes even close.


----------



## KustoM. (Aug 20, 2015)

Dudley Boys and New Day feud could be fucking great.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

What I love about them is that they all seem to be enjoying themselves


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

coreysamson said:


> ^ Yeah, sorry fellas, but Dalton Castle does not entertain me as much as New Day. He's severely talented but his OTT gimmick is like ROH's answer to Adam Rose and I just ain't digging it. He plays the role to perfection but I prefer New Day.
> 
> Big E's stripper like crackhead dancing at Summerslam had me laughing my arse off. That was magical and a thing of exquisite beauty :bow
> 
> They are perfect as heels! I wouldn't be surprised if they follow the typical WWE character prototype and get super over as faces by next year because of how excellent they're doing as heels. Rocky Maivia was HATED in 1997 but by 1999 it seemed like he was the most popular guy on the entire planet in the history of the universe. Obviously we're talking different leagues here but it still applies. These guys are going places with this New Day act, and I'm enjoying the ride.


Different era, different fans, different Vince. If New Day gets super over and turn face they're automatically going to lose at least a third of their fans because smarks don't like faces but even if the fans don't immediately turn on them, Vince's watered down PG babyface booking will make fans turn on them eventually. Look at Sheamus, Bryan, Reigns, Ambrose, Ziggler, Usos... all got turned into Cena-lite.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Iceman. said:
> 
> 
> > Who can match how entertaining these guys are?


Lmao!!!!!!!

Dalton is the best thing going I'm roh no doubt


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

coreysamson said:


> ^ Yeah, sorry fellas, but Dalton Castle does not entertain me as much as New Day. He's severely talented but his OTT gimmick is like ROH's answer to Adam Rose and I just ain't digging it. He plays the role to perfection but I prefer New Day.
> 
> Big E's stripper like crackhead dancing at Summerslam had me laughing my arse off. That was magical and a thing of exquisite beauty
> 
> ...


New day entertain me more because I see them 9 times a month and see castle 2 times. And new day has 3 members. They are CRUSHING IT!

I watch wwe for new day, ambrose and wyatt. Never thought I'd say that including new day


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

New Day, Seth Rollins, Dalton Castle & Tetsuya Naito's heel work are my favourite things in pro-wrestling right now.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

The great thing about New Day is that they are constantly coming up with new things to keep themselves fresh. As soon as I think they can't get any funnier they have me in stitches. When Xavier came out with that trombone I nearly died of laughter.

Next week I can see them coming out as a three-piece brass band and using the instruments as foreign objects to win matches :lol:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

There awesome, they garner massive heat and they're New Day Sucks" chant is over big time.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

^ they don't garner heat anymore :L they literally have the crowd going 'NEW DAYYY ROCKS' lol


----------



## icurmum (Aug 17, 2012)

*new day really does rock*

these guys really dont get enough props. They are the most interesting and entertaining group at the moment. they are all good on the mic and in the ring and are working awesomely as a team.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: new day really does rock*

they are amazing they truly get their characters


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: new day really does rock*



p862011 said:


> they are amazing they truly get their characters


Plus they get the mic time to get over and build REAL CHARACTERS. Nobody else gets that chance. They just get thrown into random 8 man tags so nobody (hardcores and casuals) cares about them at all. That is what wrestling used to be like. Everyone was someone. Now its just...even with 3 hours...there are like 5 acts who we know have a character. Everyone else is just meh


----------



## Friendly Ant (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: new day really does rock*

The New Day although entertaining - would benefit from being made more 3 dimensional as opposed to entertaining 2D heels who run with the ball like nobody's business. 

Otherwise much like Bo Dallas - they may find their place in the company lessened by next year despite their talent.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: new day really does rock*

I think they're great. I was cracking up at Xavier with that trombone last night lol.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

All other tag teams are booty son.


----------



## Hands So Low (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: new day really does rock*

Yeah these guys are awesome. Crazy to think of how mild the crowd used to go when they first arrived as faces.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: new day really does rock*

I hope wwe dont ruin them now when they are getting over and "turn them face" meaning take away what made them populair in the first time. Let new day be new day. They are epic and the single greatest turnover since Rocky Maivia to the rock.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Different era, different fans, different Vince. If New Day gets super over and turn face they're automatically going to lose at least a third of their fans because smarks don't like faces but even if the fans don't immediately turn on them, Vince's watered down PG babyface booking will make fans turn on them eventually. Look at Sheamus, Bryan, Reigns, Ambrose, Ziggler, Usos... all got turned into Cena-lite.


But I don't think the concept of being face in and of itself is to blame for being booed and/or turned on. Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler, Sami Zayn, Finn Balor, and Bayley are all extremely over faces while being booked as faces. It's up to the booking and the particular talent. In an ideal world they could turn face while preserving what got them over to begin with. Sure, some of them have fans that have turned on them, but I think they are in the minority and were either posers or never really fans to begin with.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

They were comedic gold before they were even a group.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Only reason worth watching.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Wasn't gone on them first, and I never really liked Kofi as a singles wrestler. In a tag-team however, he and Big E and Woods steal the show. I'd love to see more of their antics.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

This is what happens when you put groups together with people who like each other and have a developed chemistry.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

It will run it's course and die. The fact that this group is gaining this much attention proves how bad things are. People are just taking anything at this point and calling it gold.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

They are golden that was hilarious when Xavier Woods was playing the trombone :lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*New Day vs Dudley Boyz vs Usos - TLC *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Amazing what giving people mic time and room for character development can do.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

New Day is great but they need to keep upping the ante on this angle some how. I almost would like to see them turn into more serious heels as time goes along, personally. But the angle has been fun as hell to watch thus far.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Its good that a tag team is getting all the attention and WWE isn't asleep to it since they barely have any merch for them.
Either way I hated them and the gimmick for how cringe it was at the start 
Now as I see them I wonder how they didn't just go the heel route from the start. New Day Sucks/Rocks chant pretty much saved them


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

absolutely


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> The new E&C elevating the division that has too many bland tag teams that can go in the ring but not interesting at all at the moment.


Yes the trumpet and singing reminded me of the Kazoo skit


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> New Day, Seth Rollins, Dalton Castle & Tetsuya Naito's heel work are my favourite things in pro-wrestling right now.


You have great taste


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> New Day, Seth Rollins, Dalton Castle & Tetsuya Naito's heel work are my favourite things in pro-wrestling right now.


New Day versus Castle and the boys would be quite an entertaining match. Though I don't know if "the boys" can actually wrestle or not.

You gotta mention Owens too, his sitting down and looking bored during Balor's entrance on Takeover Brooklyn was hilarious. Blue Pants made me laugh too when she pointed at Bliss and laughed as soon as the Vaudevillains got the pinfall.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

True that....New Day is the one thing I eagerly look forward to every week.....I think Xavier Woods is one of the best mic workers WWE has right now


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I've edited the title of the thread, since there's always too many threads on how awesome New Day are.

Hopefully people will stop creating threads, and just use this one.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*$500 and you too can dress like the New Day*

Source: http://amzn.com/B00WA8ISD6











I'm betting it was "sponsored"

:grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: $500 and you too can dress like the New Day*

I love New Da]y, but I would never spend that much on any pair of shoes.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: $500 and you too can dress like the New Day*

I'd need the New Day blue and red tracksuit as well


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: $500 and you too can dress like the New Day*

only Kofi had it, he is in WWE since 2008 i think he can afford it.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: $500 and you too can dress like the New Day*



Eliko said:


> only Kofi had it, he is in WWE since 2008 i think he can afford it.



Ah I didn't pay real close attention, I saw Xavier pointing them out and yapping on and on :grin2:

I figured they all had them, my bad


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> I've edited the title of the thread, since there's always too many threads on how awesome New Day are.
> 
> Hopefully people will stop creating threads, and just use this one.


Oops, that's my bad...

Sorry 'bout that


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I really think that the gimmick was headed nowhere and then Woods took control booking the funny segments.


----------



## Friendly Ant (Aug 3, 2015)

To all the non bo-lievers:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Niarq0MJf18

You will soon embrace the POWER OF POSITIVITY! Because New Day Rocks! New Day Rocks! New Day Rocks!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It shows the power of the heel turn


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

Amazing.These boys just never cease to amaze me.:lel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9aoTLldUIc


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

:maury I can't stop laughing, this is great. The heel turn really made a big impact on them, they're awesome :lmao :lmao


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

They put the 'E' in WWE.

:clap great work guys.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

Martin Luther E's intro = Insta-lulz all day, erry day

Hot potato, hot potato, hot potato, hot potato, BUT NOT FOR YOU MAGGLE! :henry3


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

'Let's talk about the elephant in the room'
'Wait a minute, he's not an elephant Cole!'
'Well, maybe he...is...maybe that's what the E stands for...?'

:lmao Even when trying to join in on the joke Cole still sounds like a fucking geek.

New Day are total winners and they'll be genuine fan favourites before long if they keep going like this.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

Kofi and Woods twerking in front of Cole with Big E shouting 'LOOK AT THEM MICHAEL!' is one of the damnedest things I've seen! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*



Honey Bucket said:


> Kofi and Woods twerking in front of Cole with Big E shouting 'LOOK AT THEM MICHAEL!' is one of the damnedest things I've seen! :lmao


If Bradshaw was there screaming "THEY'RE TWERKIN', MAGGLE!", I probably wouldn't be posting right now due to dying from the sheer hilarity of that madness.

It truly is a New Day, yes it is. :tysonlol


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

:bow

:tysonlol


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

That last ayyyy we want some new day by Kofi was legit hilarious
:ti


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: The New Day celebrate their place in WWE’s tag team division*

"Those tables come from trees that give their lives so that kids can eat off of them" 

lol what


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

'We Wan't Some New Day' should be a chant at a show soon.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Just fucking wish they are kept together long enough to have that feud with Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*We have a NEW THREAD for the NEW DAY like EVERY DAY! Why is that???



Because NEW. DAY. ROCKS! :clap*


----------



## Essential_Legend (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm really enjoying their run the ring work has been great as well as them being funny as hell. Kofi Kingstons career was saved...actually this gimmick has made all 3 of them must see.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope these guys are still together when The Shield gets back together. Would love to see those two squads tear it up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

New Day needs more gold. Put the IC Title on Woods and the US Title on Big E and we're all set.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Strongly considering on ordering their t-shirt, but I wanna wait until they get new merch and see if it tops their current shirt.



rakija said:


> They were comedic gold before they were even a group.


E and Xavier showing early signs of the New Day's gospel-y gimmick by using a Civil Rights Era black leader-type of accent got me the most. :jay2

And I'm now totally convinced that Byron is Tom DuBois IRL. :chlol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

ND is amazing. Used to think they were boring (when they were first created), but damn, they are entertaining as hell!



A worthy tag team for the Dudleys to return against.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

Haha coool


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Their interview with Cole is one of the greatest things I've ever seen.

Kofi - "Dudleys have no respect for furniture" :lol

By far the best characters in WWE right now.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

#givetablesachance 

:Oooh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't wait for WWE to turn them face and totally ruin them :side:

They are getting more ridiculous and over the top by the week, and it makes me love them all the more.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

"AAAAAYYYYYY WE WANT SOME NEEEEEW DAAAAAY!!!"

I hope this becomes a new chant for them.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

Considering Prime Time Players, Lucha Dragons and Los Matadores are all really bad and I'm still interested in the New Day shows how good they are right now.. All 3 play the role perfectly. 

Dudley's around now thankfully but prime time players nearly killed the division again. Cesaro/Kidd v New Day was good too.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

There is no hyperbole when I say:
That interview with Cole was literally the best thing ever.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

New day better win everyfued and put more gold on them please they need more gold and then win mitb next year


----------



## Essential_Legend (Aug 8, 2015)

That trumpet was the best. I wish they make that a regular thing.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They're so bad as faces, they get booed. They're so good as heels, they get cheered. Eh, that's pretty much the norm in WWE today.

But still, they've been so entertaining, especially this past week, I don't mind. They've earned what they're getting.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153217172001443/


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Storylines/angles I want to see New Day cover:

*Dressing up as past & present tag-teams, imitating and mocking them. (Imaging them dressing up as LOD, the Dudleyz, or DX doing PG stuff).
*Trying to team up and/or recruit John Cena by brown-nosing him, as he's the "original beacon of positivity".
*The 3 members fight over one girl.
*Teaming up with Stardust and being amazed by his gimmick, which in turn makes them want to become masked superheroes.
*They become a consulting group/firm and tries to reform heels to become faces through the power of positivity and trying to butter up (yet patronize) the crowd.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Storylines/angles I want to see New Day cover:
> 
> *Dressing up as past & present tag-teams, imitating and mocking them. (Imaging them dressing up as LOD, the Dudleyz, or DX doing PG stuff).
> *Trying to team up and/or recruit John Cena by brown-nosing him, as he's the "original beacon of positivity".
> ...


Damn, I just wanted to see them feud with The Shield in the future.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

The New Day defeating Shield with the POWER OF POSITIVITY!


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

At first the group seemed nervous but now that they are awesome. Honestly, they have taken a gimmick that had a racist connotation to it and turn it around. BRAVO! 

WWE lucked out in having a ready made New Day tag team to feud against The Dudley Boyz.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

razzathereaver said:


> There is no hyperbole when I say:
> That interview with Cole was literally the best thing ever.


Look at 'em Michael! Big e is fucking awesome


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

That sit down with Michael Cole was one of my favorite interviews ever :lmao.

Big E yelling at Cole to look at their butts. His face...I can't with this team, theyre awesome. :lmao

"Dudleys doesn't respect furniture". Both the"Odds on Odds on Odds" & "hot potato" sequences :ha


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

ZeroFear0 said:


> That sit down with Michael Cole was one of my favorite interviews ever :lmao.
> 
> Big E yelling at Cole to look at their butts. His face...I can't with this team, theyre awesome. :lmao
> 
> "Dudleys doesn't respect furniture". Both the"Odds on Odds on Odds" & "hot potato" sequences :ha


Did you see those signs on SmackDown? Fuck they're great :lmao It's amazing how a heel turn can make a boring face interesting again.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

They need be more overt in cheating to win matches to keep them heels. Use Woods more as a third man advantage. Can't wait for them to feud with the Usos and hopefully bring out some personality in those guys.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's unfortunate that the PTP became boring once they got the belts. They should do more comical routines too (like they did before).

I want to see New Day feud with Shield or the Wyatts. Imagine New Day mocking the Wyatts by dressing up as them and trying to do their shtick.
Or them imitating the old Shield intro: "November, Echo, Whiskey, Delta, Alpha, Yankee. New Day!"


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

The New Day are perfectly adequate for what they are.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

These guys are fucking awesome. Favourite act in WWE right now by far.

NEW, DAY ROCKS!!!
NEW, DAY ROCKS!!!
NEW, DAY ROCKS!!!
NEW, DAY ROCKS!!!
NEW, DAY ROCKS!!!

:dance :dance :dance



Prayer Police said:


> It's unfortunate that the PTP became boring once they got the belts. They should do more comical routines too (like they did before).
> 
> I want to see New Day feud with Shield or the Wyatts. Imagine New Day mocking the Wyatts by dressing up as them and trying to do their shtick.
> Or them imitating the old Shield intro: "November, Echo, Whiskey, Delta, Alpha, Yankee. New Day!"


:sodone :sodone


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NEW.... DAY ROCKS
NEW.... DAY ROCKS










IT'A NEW DAY, YES IT IS!


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

LMAO! I love how polite Wood is by adding "Sir" in the end. Honestly, bless these men!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

New Day as freebird world champions would be so amazing.:banderas


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

New Day vs 3MB would have been magic.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Those signs on Smackdown were the highlight of the show. 

#GiveTablesAChance 

:Rollins


----------



## jay321_01 (Jan 2, 2010)

Old School Icons said:


> Those signs on Smackdown were the highlight of the show.
> 
> #GiveTablesAChance
> 
> :Rollins


Never forget Da #Booty


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Old School Icons said:


> Those signs on Smackdown were the highlight of the show.
> 
> #GiveTablesAChance
> 
> :Rollins



:heyman6


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Post-match promo of The New Day


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/637794721453211648?lang=en

LOOOOL


----------



## SmackdownvsRAW2005 (Jul 10, 2015)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637794721453211648


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

I just saw it in another thread. I am in tears. I am in fucking tears. :mj4

She SHOULD have entrance like that from now on.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

That is my favourite thing in the world ever.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

I approve. Especially if they are referring to Big E's ample posterior.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

Sasha to be with New Day when they feud with The Wyatts and whomever Sister Abigail turns out to be.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

She doesn't deserve to be in the presence of such greatness


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I swear, if Paul Heyman had creative control he could make big e main event material in just a couple of months. Every backstage skit like this you see, it's hilarious. Guy oozes charisma and like ability and he's getting more experienced every day and isn't a bad worker. 

New day rocks


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

Sasha Banks and New Day are like the personification of a Reese's cup: two great things that you never thought of putting together but once it happens, now it's hard to imagine them separately. I've probably let that play about a hundred times and laughed every time.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

Sasha's ratchet. :mj2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Big E :lmao


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: If you Like NEW Day and Sasha here you Go!!lol*



SmackdownvsRAW2005 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637794721453211648


I can't stop watching this. It's quite literally the best thing ever.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

So how long is it going to take to get an official forum gif of this with the word "booootyyyy" on it for all those shit posts not even worth the time to type out a well thought reply?

:booty 

Somebody please make it happen.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

Someone make a gif of big e dancing 


HEEEEEEY WE WANT SOME NEW DAY 
EHHHHHHHHH

To the Dudley Boys,

Respect the tables

New Day Rocks


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

The Shield said:


> Someone make a gif of big e dancing
> 
> 
> HEEEEEEY WE WANT SOME NEW DAY
> ...


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

They are really good. Should never have lost titles to PTP. I look forward to their matches against the Dudley's and hope they keep the belts. Xavier Wood's is especially brilliant.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

They're really damn great. Just listened to them on 'Talk Is Jericho'. Highly recommend it. They talked about how the group started, the ideas they went to Vince about and how the group went from the corny face act to where they are now.

It's a shame that Kidd and Cesaro got pulled from the Title picture in the middle of their solid feud, for the Piss Break Players of all teams. Still don't know what the fuck they were thinking. Should have lasted a few more months, since the matches were solid. (Two out of three falls is still my MOTY)


----------



## RMKelly (Sep 17, 2013)

I want to see New Day VS Wyatts feud!


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Legit the best act in the company at the moment.

I actually watch their matches in full just to see what they're going to do.

And you know why they're so good? Because they have fun and can express themselves.

I can't see Creative coming up with these wacky ideas.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Is there a post with all their videos cutting promos as heels?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Hearing their interviews outside of WWE makes me want to be their friends( I know I sound like a mark) They remind me of some of my friends. I want to meet them because I feel like we would be bros. I think that's why the it's going so well because the chemistry is so apparent. The best wrestling characters are just an exaggerated version of themselves.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Ted said:


> All Hail The New Day!


iM SO Happy they are Heel!!!! That jsut seemed to give them a new attitude about them and they have been on fire ever since.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

aslong as they win every fued idc these are the only guys i sit and watch there whole match and every segment cause everyting they do is gold im glued to my seat someone please post a gif of kofi with give tables a chance sign from smackdown


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*How do you currently feel about New Day?*

I think they're the best thing going in WWE and they're really good at being condescending. If they get a long enough run together, they may go down as one of the best heel teams ever. What do y'all think?


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: How do you currently feel about New Day?*

I want to ejaculate too them.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I think they're great right now but I really wanna see what they'd do if they ever went back to being militant again.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

New Day are another reason why I'll continue to watch Raw because they are so entertaining and into their gimmick, that we completely forget how they were when they first debuted in their vignettes. I wasn't into them on their first appearance, but they have the charisma, in-ring work, and great on the mic to boot. Positivity is life and the New Day sucks chants fuels them even more.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Trublez said:


> I think they're great right now but I really wanna see what they'd do if they ever went back to being militant again.


Huge missed opportunity, but at the same time I'm glad we've had the chance to see _this_ New Day too. It's almost a shame the whole stable can't pull a Mick Foley. I think the reason it didn't happen was they (WWE) didn't want an NoDII or a Shield II, which is what it would probably have been.


Anyway, going back to New Day as they are, I've seen a couple of comments about them going down as one of the greatest heel stables... The thing is, they're already falling away from being a heel group. They're flying towards a face turn, and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## thomasbroad (Jul 4, 2015)

E gets me every time.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Big E is my favorite at the moment he has always been the creepy one.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Crasp said:


> Huge missed opportunity, but at the same time I'm glad we've had the chance to see _this_ New Day too. It's almost a shame the whole stable can't pull a Mick Foley. I think the reason it didn't happen was they (WWE) didn't want an NoDII or a Shield II, which is what it would probably have been.


Yeah, that's the impression I got listening to them on Jericho's podcast when they talked about this as they didn't mention anything about the Ferguson shootings or whatever having anything to do with the militant angle being dropped all of a sudden.



> Anyway, going back to New Day as they are, I've seen a couple of comments about them going down as one of the greatest heel stables... The thing is, they're already falling away from being a heel group. They're flying towards a face turn, and there's nothing anyone can do about it.


And knowing WWE they'd lose everything that got them over in the first place and it'd be awful. Right now they're condescending and trollish in nature and the only way for them to turn face would be to stop doing that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I want hair like Xavier!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I really hope New Day stays together until Wrestlemania and get some big 3 on 3 match. Or hell with the Dudley Boyz act they can add another Team and bring back the Tables Ladders and Chairs match for Wrestlemania.

They are so good, and I just hope they don't break up, or turn face for awhile. And I'll probably be the only one to think this, but I would love for Kofi or Big E. to win a World Title and the three members switch off in defending it. It would be gold in my opinion.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

New Day should be together for years to come, hopefully. I'd like to see Big E or Kofi breakthrough to the main event scene one day, then and only then would I be okay with them breaking up. But most importantly, just stay together long enough to feud with The Shield whenever they reunite.

:mark: New Day vs. Bubba, D-Von & Spike :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The New Dsy was hilarious on Smackdown :lol


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

their commentary on smackdown was amazing. imagine a 4 man booth with them and booker t.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I was dying cause of them new day is gold


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Iceman. said:


> Who can match how entertaining these guys are? They are on fire in all aspects right now! Mic wise & wrestling wise, just firing on all cylinders. Absolutely killing it! Can't wait for this Dudleyz/New Day program, iching for a proper Usos vs New Day feud and Enzo/Big Cass/New Day feud.


This thread is ridiculous.

New Day is most certainly NOT awesome.

New Day ... Rocks!!!

Or to put it properly:

New ... DayRocks, New ... DayRocks!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, not sure if this was mentioned but was their promo from Summerslam edited? The part where Kofi says Jay Z tried it and failed is still in but then it immediately skips the Lucha Dragons entrance :drake1

Is my internet just screwing up there or did they really edit it for some reason.


----------



## thomasbroad (Jul 4, 2015)

Their commentary was hilarious.

E's voice and commentary had me in stitches.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Once again, The New Day was absolutely glorious on SD.

Kofi's antics and dat head slap from nowhere on D-Von :ha

Big E's voice on commentary :ha

#Booty :ha

Xavier Woods's whole act :

the trombone taunt while Reigns was getting trashed on the corner :ha

"the educated fist of one Big E" :ha

"IT'S GOTTA BE THE SHOES" :ha


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

"You're cheering for Ambrose?? I HAVE A TROMBONE!"


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> "You're cheering for Ambrose?? I HAVE A TROMBONE!"


That was line of the year for me! Second to Rusev's "French American" line at KO. :ha


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

New Day main eventing. roud


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

PraXitude said:


> That was line of the year for me! Second to Rusev's "French American" line at KO. :ha


My line is "Dog Ziggler"


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Can we talk about this golden line from Xavier Woods- "Heavy is the hip, that wears the crown" and this

"You still getting paid dawg. You still getting paid. What's the problem? What the problem is?"

These three have the gift of gab. The weird thing is though the majority 3 months ago wouldn't consider Big E or Kofi Kingston good mic workers. It wasn't them it was the scripted promos.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The D-Von head slap was great.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Crasp said:


> The D-Von head slap was great.


Touches like that add so much, they remind me a lot of Edge & Christian with the goofiness. I'm just praying that their popularity doesn't end up in a face turn.


----------



## Anal Eruption (Sep 4, 2015)

New Day Rock


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Save the tables.
Save the tables.
Save the tables.
Save the tables.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Well I must say they are certainly better than the usos


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

AHH new day absolutely killed it on smack down commentary, the camouflage lines were gold ..... they're the best tag team outright, easily most entertaining act in the tag division for years
Xavier woods should get a payrise !)


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Some love from a gaming website:

"If you need some back-story, The New Day are the current WWE tag team champions. They’re a complicated but terrific act for off- and on-screen reasons. Off-screen, they were three talented solo wrestlers who were lost in the shuffle, got put together in what originally seemed to be scripted to be a good guy gospel-singer trio, got rightfully booed by WWE crowds for having a corny gimmick, started acting like bad guys and started mixing more and more fun inside jokes and silliness to their routine, all while wrestling athletic, entertaining matches and turning a lot of the crowd back to their side. On-screen, well, they’re goofball bad guys who think they’re good guys."

http://kotaku.com/wwe-star-plays-final-fantasy-victory-theme-twice-during-1729348512


----------



## LoboTheMainMan (Mar 5, 2013)

Some of New Day's best work so far.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

LoboTheMainMan said:


> Some of New Day's best work so far.


You forgot that one, easily the GOAT entrance :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The trombone :banderas

I love how they just rolled with the crowd reactions and we now have what we have today. It will be a sad day when they finally go their separate ways :jose


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

The twitter interactions with Team Bad/New day are funny. BIG E is really fucking Sasha Banks. 

https://twitter.com/WWEBigE/status/641593837920632832


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> The twitter interactions with Team Bad/New day are funny. BIG E is really fucking Sasha Banks.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEBigE/status/641593837920632832


Its always great to see stuff like this


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Bad Gone said:


> You forgot that one, easily the GOAT entrance :banderas


what is even funny is the PTP didn't have a solid platform to criticize them.

Titus was saying its alright and that retard Young was whining about being disrespectful :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

https://twitter.com/WWEBigE/status/641550893771390976

Big E has incredible twitter game.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I just watched their segment from RAW with Christian/Edge and the Dudleys. Pure gold. I don't watch the shows, but whenever there is a clip of New Day, I'll watch it because they're so damn entertaining.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

TheAverageMuta said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641550893771390976
> Big E has incredible twitter game.


That was so fucking harsh. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Big E's dancing by far trumps any of the choreographed dance gimmicks in the past.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh god, I missed this one. So. Fucking. Amazing.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

I bet this happened with most of you :lmao :lmao


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

188 posts and it's still going strong. It's all about the POWER OF POSITIVITY.

Can't wait to see how WWE will ruin them though. :mj2


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

God I wish they just put the world title on New Day. I'd be so entertaining.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

"Look at the sad John Cena. Hustle. Loyalty. Give up. That's what he'd better do. Learn to give up John, learn to let go." - Xavier Woods 

:lmao


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Oh god, I missed this one. So. Fucking. Amazing.


This might be one of the greatest segments I have seen in the last ten years. Attitude era worthy :banderas :ti


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

There was a SmackDown! Where Kofi Kingston dunked a nerf basketball on some random guy in the back. Xavier Woods held up the little baskteball net over the guys head and Kofi came up and dunked the basketball in his face. He then proceeded to give him a hilarious staredown as Big E and Woods took him away. Absolutely hilarious. 

I couldn't find the video, maybe someone already posted it, haha...


----------



## Cappo (Sep 1, 2015)

These guys have just made it work. Xavier Woods is a fantastic mouthpiece, bit like Jimmy Hart. 

You can tell they are having so much fun with it and that is what is great to see. The WWE is about being silly and funny, so long as you are backing it up in the ring (which they are.)


----------



## Cash (Mar 27, 2005)

The corner beat down with the trombone playing cracks me up


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

AirVillain said:


> There was a SmackDown! Where Kofi Kingston dunked a nerf basketball on some random guy in the back. Xavier Woods held up the little baskteball net over the guys head and Kofi came up and dunked the basketball in his face. He then proceeded to give him a hilarious staredown as Big E and Woods took him away. Absolutely hilarious.
> 
> I couldn't find the video, maybe someone already posted it, haha...


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

It was nice getting to see Xavier actually wrestle with them on Smackdown. I hope we get much more of that in the future too.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Trublez said:


>


Nice! I think they did this on two different occasions. I'm 100% certain I've seen one backstage segment where Big E knocked someone's papers out of his hands, which set up the basketball dunk spot.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I think the guys are all great, but the "we use power of positivism, but we are actually a bunch of punks" thing, if they dropped that positivity, and were like hey we're here to have a good time, do what we do, and win titles, I think they would rub off better.

Since PTP is the face, they need New Day to stay heel, but they are more liked.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

mgman said:


> Nice! I think they did this on two different occasions. I'm 100% certain I've seen one backstage segment where Big E knocked someone's papers out of his hands, which set up the basketball dunk spot.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/634254229113303040


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

32 minutes of awesomeness.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Kofi's non-stop trolling of Woods at the end there is brilliant. 

24/7!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

:mj4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643200574058422272


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

New......Day Rocks come free as a special gift for every person that successfully completes New Day's very own award winning Clap Therapy tutorial. See instructions here.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm ready for another edition of Monday Night New Day !!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It's gonna suck when they break up, the feud between them might be great but it's been so much fun seeing them have fun together. It's clear that these guys are the best of friends. It's why all the Shield guys work so well against each other.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

From Death Valley said:


> 32 minutes of awesomeness.


Lol Creed wasn't keeping it tight with all that salt. I wish they would've showed the brackets, I want to know in Tong Po is in.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Might Guy said:


> It's gonna suck when they break up, the feud between them might be great but it's been so much fun seeing them have fun together. It's clear that these guys are the best of friends. It's why all the Shield guys work so well against each other.


There's absolutely no upside in breaking these guys up at any point as far as I can see, they'd get lost in the shuffle and together they are so much more than the sum of their parts.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> This might be one of the greatest segments I have seen in the last ten years. Attitude era worthy :banderas :ti


Byron-"wasn't expecting that"
E-"you shoulda, you shoulda been ready"

E-"uhhhhhhhhhh Mr. Wooots"

lol these guys i swear, this shit should be on tv just scrap whatever the fuck Ziggler is doing and put these guys on instead dammit


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Bad Gone said:


> I'm ready for another edition of Monday Night New Day !!! :mark::mark:


More like New Day Night Raw


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugghhh white people make cool things uncool.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

^^you mean Hunter and Steph? idk man that was pretty kool clearly they believe in them to get actively involve like that


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

New Day is annoying. From the trumpet to the steriotypes, they are a shame to African Americans and the most annoying stable of all time.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

JMGray491 said:


> New Day is annoying. From the trumpet to the steriotypes, they are a shame to African Americans and the most annoying stable of all time.


They're clearly loving what they're doing and probably as over as anyone at the moment. 

Jog on.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

TheAverageMuta said:


> They're clearly loving what they're doing and probably as over as anyone at the moment.
> 
> Jog on.


Over to the IWC, sure, but casuals don't care for them and yet again i'll say, the gimmick is racist. They are just glad that they aren't unemployed because none of them would survive right now in the singles division.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

HHH dancing with New Day was his "Stand Back" moment, evidence that he is slowly turning into Vince.










But goddamn, that was HILARIOUS :lmao


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

JMGray491 said:


> Over to the IWC, sure, but casuals don't care for them and yet again i'll say, the gimmick is racist. They are just glad that they aren't unemployed because none of them would survive right now in the singles division.


They were getting pops and dueling chants tonight.

Go back a page or two and see the old video from over a year ago when they weren't even a team and were getting ready for the Intercontinental Battle Royal, the chemistry there is very similar to their stuff for New Day.

I agree with the gimmick being racist originally but I think they've pushed it into parody of that sort of gimmick with the OTT clapping, the trombone, E's snow angel and the #Savethetables . It's definitely a closer representation of who they are as individuals now than the generic babyface shit it originally was.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

TheAverageMuta said:


> They were getting pops and dueling chants tonight.
> 
> Go back a page or two and see the old video from over a year ago when they weren't even a team and were getting ready for the Intercontinental Battle Royal, the chemistry there is very similar to their stuff for New Day.
> 
> I agree with the gimmick being racist originally but I think they've pushed it into parody of that sort of gimmick with the OTT clapping, the trombone, E's snow angel and the #Savethetables . It's definitely a closer representation of who they are as individuals now than the generic babyface shit it originally was.


Doesn't change the fact, or at least my opinion, that they are ungodly annoying.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

JMGray491 said:


> Doesn't change the fact, or at least my opinion, that they are ungodly annoying.


Fair enough man.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

TheAverageMuta said:


> Fair enough man.


I like how you respect my opinion. That's how the world needs to go round.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

JMGray491 said:


> Over to the IWC, sure, but casuals don't care for them and yet again i'll say, the gimmick is racist. They are just glad that they aren't unemployed because none of them would survive right now in the singles division.


Lol how is them just being themselves a racist gimmick? Granted it started off that way but everything they do now is shit they come up with on their own. You sound like you haven't watched them in the last 6 months; casual crowds are very much behind them. Every Raw, Smackdown, ppv, Takeover, house show has New Day Rocks/Sucks chants whether they're involved or not.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol how is them just being themselves a racist gimmick? Granted it started off that way but everything they do now is shit they come up with on their own. You sound like you haven't watched them in the last 6 months; casual crowds are very much behind them. Every Raw, Smackdown, ppv, Takeover, house show has New Day Rocks/Sucks chants whether they're involved or not.


Just because they get chanted at doesn't mean they're over. Sheamus has the "You look stupid" chant, Stardust has the "Cody" chant, and just about everyone has some sort of chant. You can't go based on that. Do they sell merchandise? Not really, I have never seen anyone outside an arena wearing their stuff. Do people buy tickets to see them with the title? I dare say the Dudley's would draw more interest. Are they fun to watch? For people who like trolls, sure, but these are the same people that like to hear Paul Heyman give his repetitive trash promos.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

JMGray491 said:


> Doesn't change the fact, or at least my opinion, that they are ungodly annoying.


Genuine question, not trying to be awkward, doesn't that just mean they're doing a good job?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

JMGray491 said:


> Just because they get chanted at doesn't mean they're over. Sheamus has the "You look stupid" chant, Stardust has the "Cody" chant, and just about everyone has some sort of chant. You can't go based on that. Do they sell merchandise? Not really, I have never seen anyone outside an arena wearing their stuff. Do people buy tickets to see them with the title? I dare say the Dudley's would draw more interest. Are they fun to watch? For people who like trolls, sure, but these are the same people that like to hear Paul Heyman give his repetitive trash promos.


So you're one of those people that can't see past their own viewpoint? "I think they're annoying so everybody else should too" "I don't see anybody wearing their merch so they aren't selling any". How about you take WWE's usage of New Day as evidence: they get more promo time than anyone not named Rollins, they've been in multiple Raw and Smackdown main events, hell, WWE is doing a special on them on the network right now.

If you don't want to believe they're over then there's nothing that can convince you but you're probably the only one who would argue the fact.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Another week, and The New Day is the best segment on RAW, and will probably the best segment on Smackdown... And will probably be the best part of N.O.C.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So you're one of those people that can't see past their own viewpoint? "I think they're annoying so everybody else should too" "I don't see anybody wearing their merch so they aren't selling any". How about you take WWE's usage of New Day as evidence: they get more promo time than anyone not named Rollins, they've been in multiple Raw and Smackdown main events, hell, WWE is doing a special on them on the network right now.
> 
> If you don't want to believe they're over then there's nothing that can convince you but you're probably the only one who would argue the fact.


I'm not alone. Look at the polls. Sure, i'm in the minority, but a lot of people are annoyed by them. And if you are going to point out the fact that they get a lot of promo time therefore they are worth watching, what do you call all the people YOU don't like that get time now or in the past? You would say the WWE were making a mistake and said person doesn't deserve the time. That is the point I'm making. It just an opinion and let me have my own instead of just trying to convert me to Newdayism.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JMGray491 said:


> New Day is annoying. From the trumpet to the steriotypes, they are a shame to African Americans and the most annoying stable of all time.


If you think them being themselves and enjoying themselves means they are being shameful to there heritage is stupid as all hell dude. Even if you find them annoying they were originally a stereotypical faction but became what they are now due to them letting out there personalities. Opinions are opinions but don't be a dick about expressing yours with such daft allegations >.<.

New Day doing the first episode of Table of 3 was glorious .


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

New Day raised the tag belts to PPV main card status


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day is the best thing in WWE!


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

Their match tonight showed that everyone can feel the trombone's power! :mark:


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Big E using the leg drop is dynamite


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I genuinely look forward to every second of screen time these guys get. Another post raw promo to add to the collection :lmao. I love Big E "Reporter Voice" :lol.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ZeroFear0 said:


> I genuinely look forward to every second of screen time these guys get. Another post raw promo to add to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No words can describe how amazing they are

Loved a comment in the raw thread, someone said big e postmatch dance impregnated the front row!

Shit, front row? Probably knocked up all the floor seats


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

It's the little things they do.

Xavier's ringside rants

Xavier timing the trombone playing to the in-ring moves

Big E's dancing

The group's intro

The one who is impressing me is Xavier, he's been the outstanding member in the last couple of weeks. His "Oh Darren what happened?!" after the distraction made me have to pause the match as I was laughing so hard

There's so much they can add as well, start using the trombone as a foreign object to win matches. Or the 3 of them standing on the announcement table to celebrate and it collapsing. You can literally do anything with them.

The group shows what a little creative control can do. Sadly I'll give it 2 months max before they get buried/ruined.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Lol @ Kofi's eyes saying what's the name of the ppv


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Xavier Woods is god


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Every day after RAW, I always watch a New Day clip on WWE's YT Channel. They're the only thing from RAW I watch (other than maybe the Sting/Rollins feud and Sasha).

They're one of the only entertaining bits in the entire show, imo.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

ZeroFear0 said:


> I genuinely look forward to every second of screen time these guys get. Another post raw promo to add to the collection :lmao. I love Big E "Reporter Voice" :lol.


:lol that's classic.

"Knock, knock", "who's there", "interrupting trombone" :lol


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

I've just realised I'm more excited for New Day vs Dudleys than any other match on the NOC card. Cannot remember the last time that was the case.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

http://gfycat.com/CriminalTidyKoi#


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643992688778280960


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Man New day keeps getting better and better, they legit make me laugh, best thing going on in the WWE right now. Future hall of famers no doubt, pure entertainment.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Too good.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/643975191496822784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644134143194853377


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Big E with Banks' accessories. :banderas


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

It's good to see the blacks sticking together.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

TheAverageMuta said:


>


This has to become a gif on WF :banderas


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Legitimately one of the most entertaining things currently on WWE programming. The attitude, the dancing, Xavier Woods and his ringside ranting and taunting, Big E's bizarrely erotic gyrating, the intro before their music hits, and that glorious trombone.

I used to try and deny it, but now I have to admit that they're amazing.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Now petitioning Obama to #SavetheTables . They're at Edge & Christian levels of trollness.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644174592727232512


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

ZeroFear0 said:


> I genuinely look forward to every second of screen time these guys get. Another post raw promo to add to the collection :lmao. I love Big E "Reporter Voice" :lol.


*LMAO "Pish posh! Be gone now!"

Big E's Reporter voice had me dying.*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:trips9


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

dashing_man said:


> :lmao :lmao



god dammit wwe let them do this shit on the air!!
i don't care if they have to scrap a Dolph segment in fact that would be an added bonus


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Killing it on twitter still.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644792087913869313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/644182510545575937


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

More New Day Antics :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645401827605766144


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They better cheat to retain the tag team titles at Night of Champions!


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/645401827605766144


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*They cant lose to Dudleyz on the first time around I hope they can sneak away with a win tonight at NOC.*


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

:Rollins

They are rapidly becoming my favourite trolling tag team since Edge & Christian


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Something that just came to mind but have New Day got a social group on here? If they haven't that shit needs to be started asap. :cudi


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sign the petition people!


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Xavier Woods playing Rusev's Theme on the trombone last night was another case of GOATing as was the solid digs at Trump. They're going to be my favourite faction of all time at this rate.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Recent Twitter Exchange with Rusev :lol


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

New Day sucks


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rusevs' theme on trombone :banderas


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

ZeroFear0 said:


> Recent Twitter Exchange with Rusev :lol


Oh my God this is the funniest shit :maisielol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

_Why does Dolph have zippers with no pockets_ - Things Xavier Woods says.

And all I could think was, he's right you know.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

"Had to take this piece of wood out of my buttocks. Pause." Lmao Xavier Woods and New Day say and do so much "black" humour, no wonder it's going over.

It's funny how everyone predicted Rusev to end up dancing with some joke heel stable and it happened but it'll be awesome.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I hated New Day but I was turning around as they became heels. I thought they were too corny at first, but they won me over once Xavier started playing the trumpet.


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

You got to admit, New Day as heels find ways on being entertaining. :cool2


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

ZeroFear0 said:


> Recent Twitter Exchange with Rusev :lol


I would have loved if they said something like "Rusev used to be racist but then he saw the power of positivity" etc etc. :lmao


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Woods playing Rusev's theme on the trombone :lol


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

They've been the best thing on the show for weeks. They'd have fit in extremely well in the attitude era.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i really wanted bo dallas to join them and create a fake belt called the "Inspirational Champion"


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

They are so amazing. Really hilarious to pair them up with Rusev :clap How they did Rusev entrance moveS with him, was the funniest thing for me :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DontYouDareBeSour said:


> i really wanted bo dallas to join them and create a fake belt called the "Inspirational Champion"


8*D

Please, do this! Hahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I love New Day, but they should let the Dudleys cut a promo on them once in a while, this feud has been only on the New Day side.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I highly recommend going to the WWE Network and watching the Table for 3 show if you're a fan of the New Day. Just 3 guys shooting the shit, and it's really interesting how they talk about coming out with their own stuff. It shows that all the complaints about stars not being as big or as charismatic as stars past- it's a fallacy, the moment they loosen the "reigns" on an act, and let them show their real personality, they become the best thing on the show. Intentional misspelling in that last sentence too, I think the same principles can be applied to another wrestler to give him the same appeal.

The only problem I see is that the New Day technically still have a heel alignment, but they do very little heelish things. I think Xavier's trombone is meant to be obnoxious and annoying, but it's getting over big as well. I see a double turn to come in this Dudleys vs. New Day feud.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/646169842580455424
:mj4


----------



## PhukJones (Sep 25, 2015)

new day are the epitome of PG. Absolute garbage.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

PhukJones said:


> new day are the epitome of PG. Absolute garbage.


The "AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY we want some New Day!!!" chant they do is actually from this song. 






So PG, right? 

Its not their fault that half of the jokes and references they throw in go right over your head.

If the WWE wasn't PG lets just these guys will be on another level that they're on now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Anybody have a gif of them dancing on Smackdown with the camera cuts looking like a rap video?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

PhukJones said:


> new day are the epitome of PG. Absolute garbage.


On the last Raw from Laredo Texas, which is, and you can tell by actually seeing the audience, predominantly Mexican. The New Day cut a promo about building a wall...which they said they were building a wall to keep out people from Dudleyville to uphold their laws and values in this country, but, you know what they were really referring to...

I thought that was a pretty "attitude era" promo to cut, considering who they might offend or alienate--some Edge and Christian shit right there. It was hilarious.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I love the New Day to death (hell I have the most posts in this thread) but the "save the tables" promos are starting to get a bit meh. I don't know that's just me.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I can't believe I haven't posted in this thread yet.

The New Day are just so goddamn awesome, without question the best act in WWE.

They better not lose those tag belts at HIAC. I'm a fan of The Dudleys and all, but The New Day deserves to hold on to those belts for a long time.*


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

thanks guys we are the best


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Trublez said:


> I love the New Day to death (hell I have the most posts in this thread) but the "save the tables" promos are starting to get a bit meh. I don't know that's just me.


Standard WWE. Take anything that works and overdo it until it doesn't. That is sort of WWE's thing.


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

PhukJones said:


> new day are the epitome of PG. Absolute garbage.


you are garbage you are not herte even a month you dont have an opinion pal


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J0_reRKYMQ&ab_channel=AustinCreed

Legends.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J0_reRKYMQ&ab_channel=AustinCreed
> 
> Legends.


Hahahaha, amazing.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

It's a New Day, oh yes it is.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J0_reRKYMQ&ab_channel=AustinCreed
> 
> Legends.


Ohhh, this is all time greatness right here.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Standard WWE. Take anything that works and overdo it until it doesn't. That is sort of WWE's thing.


That's been WWE's M.O. for years now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Soon after their debut, I wondered if they would eventually get pushed beyond the tag team division and begin feuding with single stars and cashing singles titles... if so, when... 6 months, 1 year, 1.5-2 years?


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

PhukJones said:


> new day are the epitome of PG. Absolute garbage.


AWWWWWWWWWWWW PHUKJONES!!

DON'T YOU DARE, BE SOUR, CLAP FOR YOUR BOYS, THE TWO TIME CHAMPS, AND FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLL THE POWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Awesome video.

What made it even more awesome, was seeing the sight of flaming tables & Sign Guy Dudley.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I just realized it isn't on the WWE YouTube channel. It's nice to think it's just something they decided to put together themselves.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

New Day just punked Eden :lmao :lmao


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648554987832766464
:mj4


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648554987832766464
> :mj4


Can you imagine them coming to the ring in total mock-seriousness and cutting a promo where they admit they'd heard everyone's chants and wanted to give the audience what they want... before throwing socks at everyone in the crowd? I'd mark out for that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope Big E takes the United States Championship from Cena!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Easily the most entertaining part of the show weekly.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/648554987832766464
> :mj4


Won't lie. I'd probably buy 7 pairs.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

New Day is so AWESOME :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok, well I just watched the 17 minutes of the New Day just rambling, yet I have no regrets :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

When Big E mentioned the divas title 

:heston

*#BRUH*


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

GetDown said:


>


OOOOOHHHHHHH WRESTLING FORUM! WHEN NEW DAY DEBUTED, I DARED TO BE SOUR! NOW, I CLAP FOR MY BOYZ, THE TWO-TIME CHAMPS & FEEL THE POWAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!

NEW - DAY ROCKS! NEW - DAY ROCKS! NEW - DAY ROCKS!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

A 17 minute New Day video?

Well, excuse me...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649910461127860224
:mj4


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Drago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/649910461127860224
> :mj4


Looks like Kofi has some serious competition for Father of the Year.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

GetDown said:


>


:lmao

*The New Day is too damn awesome.

Please Vince, don't break this group up.*


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

They even managed to get a crossfit joke in :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Fandangohome said:


> They even managed to get a crossfit joke in :lmao


:drose The New Day converting Crossfit Jesus :drose


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Big E's awesome. That's about it...


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650139962407522304
Just give them all belts already Vince.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The New Day & Rollins are fucking awesome. :lol*

https://instagram.com/p/8UTOqeAFCq/


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Am I the only one totally and utterly convinced that these guys are going to get a World Title reign within the next couple of years? A lengthy one too where they hold the title via the freebird rule. They are clearly extremely over and are always put in prominent positions on RAW. Such as opening the show, getting matches with Cena and the Dudleys, segments with Triple H and Steph. Lets not forget Big E and Woods are pet projects of Triple H.

I'm convinced they are going to win next years Money In The Bank and we will get lots of entertaining potential cash ins resulting in a pretty lengthy world title run.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Strength to strength these guys :Rollins


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

That's it, I am fucking done. :mj2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/650440700111253504


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

you think Eden was being roasted. This new guy :lmao


----------



## RussianPhoenix (Oct 3, 2015)

New Day into the clowns. But I like them.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

dashing_man said:


> you think Eden was being roasted. This new guy :lmao



"you have two first names and no last name. Go find yourself a last name before you come back here, KYLE !"

"Don't ever trust a man with two first names !"

*and Woods jusr dying behind them ("...help...")

:Jordan


These guys aren't even gold at this point, they're more than that.

Absolutely hilarious !


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

dashing_man said:


> you think Eden was being roasted. This new guy :lmao


Lol, why does every single interviewer in WWE have the same haircut?


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

?new day is ok. Thats all.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

dashing_man said:


> you think Eden was being roasted. This new guy :lmao


That reminded me to what The Rock used to do to Kevin Kelly :heyman6


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Crasp said:


>


is there a video of this ?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Not so far. But looks like E & Woods are really getting into it. Sasha and Kofi are just in the zone trying not to fuck up.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Crasp said:


>


I'm praying to God above that this a photo from the next episode of *UpUpDwnDwn*!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's Yersel! said:


> I'm praying to God above that this a photo from the next episode of *UpUpDwnDwn*!


Not confirmed but probably a good chance it will be at some point.

*edit* _"Update"_

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651137708832612352


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

OH MY GOD PLEASE SOMEONE IN THE WORLD HAVE THIS RECORDED FOR PUBLIC VIEWING!!!!!

XAVIER WOODS + BILLY JOEL = :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651126371851177985


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ah, turns out it certainly is going to be on ^^vv


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651115482439745538

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651119189428535296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651124851407654912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651130254656847872


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Xavier Woods is life.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

@It's Yersel! @dashing_man

Yous guys probably wants some ofs the aboves action.


also

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651109528944136192
https://instagram.com/p/8eBPkrs9e2/


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm loving these new videos of The New Day playing RockBand so much


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

^^vv is going to be good this week. As if we didn't have enough treats on the way with NXT week kicking off after Raw.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

:lmao wtf :lmao :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

GetDown said:


>


This might be part of what started their more serious side at the end of the show. Mood getting ruined by Steph, turning them more aggressive and destructive, etc. yet still "positive".

I like this possible new direction with the new day. Especially if they're going to end up dominant like they did tonight at the end of the show, instead of getting laid out all the time like before. Mix pain into their comedy. I want to see more of this for sure.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

They are great acting goofy all the time but they are also great when they get serious like at the end of Raw. Kick ass all seriously then 30 seconds later they dancing on the ramp :lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rodgers said:


> They are great acting goofy all the time but they are also great when they get serious like at the end of Raw. Kick ass all seriously then 30 seconds later they dancing on the ramp :lol.


Ashley should evaluate them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/651233767089008641


^


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Disappointed they had Big E dominate all match, half of which we missed during the commercial break and then lose after one AA fpalm but the post match beat down to everyone made up for it. Looks like the WWE are taking them seriously, they deserve it. I like this aggressive side to them.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

It was a nice swerve... With Cena going out I ALMOST saw a glimpse of hope of E winning (dirty of course) HOWEVER the fact they were in Boston quickly killed that notion.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Awesome way to end RAW last night. The New Day was ridiculously aggressive. Kofi Kingston looked like a REAL FUCKING HEEL. I was beginning to think that he would never be able to pull that off.

Kudos. roud


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The majorly won me over in Brooklyn this past summer, was probably the surprise highlight of the trip, hearing them parody those New York songs.*


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

For anybody who doesn't like them, you have to know that they snuck in a pardoy of the song HEEEEY WE WAAANT SOOOOME PUUUUSSSSSSAAAYYY! Just for doing that under Vince's nose they are legends (you know nobody who approved that knew what it was really about)


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


>


"How do you feel about Jar-Jar Binks?"

"It happened..."

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Love that Stardust is a big Rick and Morty fan (as everyone should be).


----------



## Lex Bigelow (Oct 9, 2015)

New Day haters are booty.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Booty!


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

dashing_man said:


> you think Eden was being roasted. This new guy :lmao


Woods-" i, i can't"

LOL pretty much sumns it up right there


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Look, congratulations to the New Day for their success and all, but I can't help but cringe and say "oh brother" every time they appear.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

They're a bit more face-ish here.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Another hilarious moment around when the heel seeds were planted: http://www.wwe.com/videos/the-new-d...rial-wwe-app-exclusive-april-13-2015-27298730

It's not on youtube; someone can please find a way to get that vid onto youtube, dailymotion or something else?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Are those New Day socks on sale yet? My toes are so cold.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

2:02 Hornswoggle's inner circle


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Scavet said:


> Look, congratulations to the New Day for their success and all, but *I can't help but cringe and say "oh brother" every time they appear.*


It's just wrestling mate. Don't take it so seriously, it's all about having fun.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

It's Yersel! said:


> It's just wrestling mate. Don't take it so seriously, it's all about having fun.


Haha I'm not one to take wrestling seriously believe me, and I'm not blaming anyone for liking them. Actually I understand why people do. I just personally can't stand them. They are cringeworthy & I have to fast forward their segments and some matches.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't let the thread die! Let's have a new day of discussion on the New Day!
Anyone have any more funny videos, backstage interviews, segments, etc from recently?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

New Day made to look like geeks in the main event, seems like only Big Show has what it takes to knock Kane on his ass. WWE in 2015, folks.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Heidenrape re-enactment!

http://www.wwe.com/videos/smackdown-15-theater-heidenreich-wwe-app-exclusive-oct-10-2014-26718778

They actually did that XD


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

mgman said:


> Heidenrape re-enactment!
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/smackdown-15-theater-heidenreich-wwe-app-exclusive-oct-10-2014-26718778
> 
> They actually did that XD


AMAZING. You can see Big E is so close to corpsing at the end.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm just gonna place this right here for our enjoyment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654378388308623360


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Tempest said:


> I'm just gonna place this right here for our enjoyment.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/654378388308623360


This is literally the greatest thing ever.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm waiting for New Day's act to wear thin but every week they make me laugh harder.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Didn't even know about this. :lol

http://www.local12.com/news/feature...w-Day-on-Good-Morning-Cincinnati-218242.shtml


----------



## akers12 (May 15, 2015)

They are the best thing going on right now in the wwe, and they just keep getting better and funnier. Only reason I tune into raw these days to watch these guys entertain and dominate


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Sooo cannot wait to be wearing that new shirt. Literally the greatest thing produced by WWE since New Day itself.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Sooo cannot wait to be wearing that new shirt. Literally the greatest thing produced by WWE since New Day itself.*


I ordered mine too... didn't realize it was a preorder and I wont be getting it for another 3 weeks. Longest 3 weeks ever.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

ROTFL


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

What about my New Day socks? Winter is coming.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Will Xavier be back next week?


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

dashing_man said:


>


:lmao

When Kofi told Eden to take off her shirt...slowly. Kinda sounded like a porno. :ti


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

CurbStomp93 said:


> Will Xavier be back next week?


Heard he got married during the weekend so probably on his honey moon he probably be back next week. 

Miss him but happy for him though. 

Also got to love the trolling the New Day does to Eden. Kofi goes mad heel on her I remember when she was shocked that Kofi went college guy listed the shit he done lol.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*He deserves it tbh.

Also I love playing as them on there as they shout NEW DAY! and do the Clap as two of their taunts.*


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

They've fucking turned into bronies? 

For fucks sake.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

Drago said:


>


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Had a dream last night that Xavier was back on Raw and brought out a brand new trombone, was epic af :banderas


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Kofi's commentary on Smackdown was hilarious!

A 2011 Booker T/New Day commentary team would be all types of epic.


----------



## link85 (Nov 1, 2015)

I think Big E should win the royal rumble and win the title at wrestlemania. He is an actual heavyweight who is good in the ring and mic.What exactly is he missing not to win the royal rumble


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

link85 said:


> I think Big E should win the royal rumble and win the title at wrestlemania. He is an actual heavyweight who is good in the ring and mic.*What exactly is he missing* not to win the royal rumble


Light skin.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

I hate New Day for so many reasons. All three men are entertaining, but the WWE hasn't proven that with The New Day gimmick in my opinion. Am I shocked that fans like The New Day? No, because it's really that bad in the WWE where an act like this is one of the center's of attention for the IWC and WWE Universe. Xavier Woods knows how to entertain and I think being in the New Day really holds him back, the man has charisma. The same can be said for Big E Langston. I don't see either as main event talent, but I think do see them both as credible talent who can keep me interested. Kingston is amazing, but like the other two is not main event material. Kingston needs a true gimmick unlike the other two.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm really not feeling this unicorn stuff they've been doing lately. That shit is just :ugh2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

It's OK guys, Christmas is saved!!

http://shop.wwe.com/The-New-Day-"Power-of-Positivity"-Socks/W10460,default,pd.html


----------



## DMR (Nov 3, 2015)

New Day is indeed awesome. I can't wait until Enzo & Cass get on the main roster and feud with the New Day..hopefully the chimps at creative don't take a dump over that one.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Harry Poter sucks :lmao

Europe magic is Garrbaaage :lmao


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

lmfao at kofi adding that harry potter line at the end :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

big e's overly goofy laugh cracked me up


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They must be strong while cap't is being rebuilt!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I really dig them but I watched their "Table For 3" last night and it was so boring.*


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

That's funny, considering no other Table for 3 episode has been better than their one lel. You must find the whole series super boring then.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

TheAverageMuta said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:maisielol


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/665642225100062724
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Trublez said:


> That's funny, considering no other Table for 3 episode has been better than their one lel. You must find the whole series super boring then.


So true, I still need to watch a few others but The New Day one was amazing. Bryan, Ryback and Ziggler was pretty good.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Who else gots the new shirt?*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I love how Big E said "I'm your daddy!" to his opponents in some matches a few weeks ago, lol


----------



## bulldog10101 (May 7, 2003)

*The New Day*

I dont know if someone has said anything about this i havent been on here in a little. Anyone else being pretty entertained by the new day. I think they have really come intk a good group of cgaracters that are quite funny. Each week i actually do enjoy watching them i knowbthey have their ups and downs but i think they have more ups than downs and i just think they are doing a great job.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The New Day*










Yes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The New Day*

I still love um, but sadly they are starting to push near the edge, the WWE edge of going full schmuck. They gotta dial it back a notch or two and it'll stay great for a long time to come.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: The New Day*

I find them to be loud, obnoxious and they seem like 3 dorks.

The whole unicorn thing is dumb.


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: The New Day*

I had stopped watching for a while and aside from NXT, SS was the first event I've watched in months, so I hadn't seen New Day's progression.

I am loving them at this point. They are so into character and doing a great job with it. I don't mind how over-the-top they are. With the characters they were given, over-the-top is the only way I see it being any good.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: The New Day*

They were really entertaining at the start of their heel run, around the "clap or snap" period up until right after Xavier Woods brought out the trombone, but now they've gone full blown WWE brand comedy gimmick fuckery with the gyrating, twerking, finishing of each other's sentences, brony personae etc and basically my household cringes when they come out.


----------



## Jake_p53 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The New Day*

I think they're absolute gold. I'm surprised with the number of negative reactions here but also actually glad. They're heels. If they were universally loved they'd be criticised for that too.

What does it for me is how much fun they seem to have and how genuine they are (yeah it's over the top but clearly they love it, and Table for 3 confirmed that). There are so many dudes who don't care anymore and lack passion for various reasons and the enthusiasm is contagious.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: The New Day*

*They are the best thing to watch sorely because their material is pretty fresh week in- week out & they're dedicated to making the best of this shlock group gimmick.

Then again .. Sandow/Mizdow did too & everyone was hyped about him & now he's in the graveyard so 99% be sure that in a few months you'll have XW back in NXT, Big-E doing only house shows & Kofi only brought in for the RR spot.*


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The New Day*

Big E is the most useless talent on the roster. Okay, maybe not the most useless, but in the top 5 at least. Annoying as fuck, not funny, and all he has is a wannabe preacher voice. The New Day would be better off with R-Truth or Titus than this clown.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: The New Day*

This was almost a bit too much even though I like the New Day


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: The New Day*

I cringe at the unicorn stuff but they're still pretty funny overall.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: The New Day*



GNR4LIFE said:


> Big E is the most useless talent on the roster. Okay, maybe not the most useless, but in the top 5 at least. Annoying as fuck, not funny, and all he has is a wannabe preacher voice. The New Day would be better off with R-Truth or Titus than this clown.












This :clap
post :clap
sucks :clap


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: The New Day*



Drago said:


> This :clap
> post :clap
> sucks :clap


Not sure i'll sleep tonight knowing you feel that way, but thanks.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone have a HD picture of Xavier and Kofi doing the Fusion Dance? I want to put that as my sig.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

chronoxiong said:


> Anyone have a HD picture of Xavier and Kofi doing the Fusion Dance? I want to put that as my sig.


Only an awesome GIF:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

GetDown said:


> Only an awesome GIF:


Love it. But still want an HD picture of them doing the pose. I want to do some Photoshop on it. Lol.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)

chronoxiong said:


> Love it. But still want an HD picture of them doing the pose. I want to do some Photoshop on it. Lol.


Here's what they have on WWE.com . Hope it helps.


----------



## IncarnateBeast (Apr 23, 2014)

new day are great


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

GetDown said:


> Here's what they have on WWE.com . Hope it helps.


Thanks but still need the shot of just Xavier and Kofi doing the pose. That photo will not suffice for me. Damn. It's asking for too much.


----------



## Coaster (Jul 31, 2015)

I fear for The New Day because I think Vince has noticed that they are over. They had 3 segments on RAW. Overexposure can kill a good act, no matter how good. I don't want to get sick of The New Day, but i fear I might with how much they are on T.V.

New Day Rocks. But they might be ruined with too much of them.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour (Sep 22, 2015)

i'm guessing the kevin owens late scratch has something to do with their amount of appearances on raw


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Overexposure would have been having them in more than one match on Smackdown. They are fine!


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Other then Kevin Owens. The New Day are the only reason I get remotely excited to watch wwe wrestling anymore


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/677940658284326913


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I would say turn them face but judging by the crowd reaction on Raw when they were attacked they are already are.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

This is where the New Day shine, more of this please.


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Xavier thought he was done with the wood.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

The Cameraman makes 9 :lol


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

An entertaining New Day promo, it's been a long time.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

They are going to get revenge for Francesca by eliminating Jericho in the Rumble!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It has been such a sad week for The New Day!


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Hands down the most entertaining act in the WWE right now. Too bad the gimmick prevents them from ever being taken seriously.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I just realized New Day's gimmick is real-life shit posters. lol


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Poor Cole! :lol


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

:lmao:lmao


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

The New Day is the best thing in the WWE, alongside AJ Styles and Sasha Banks. Hope they keep it up.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope The New Day retains somehow on Raw.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

:dance:dance 

LONGEST REIGNING TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This may have been asked before but...how come Xavier Woods never performs in the ring? He's amazing in the mic, he's probably my favourite. Him and Big E are close favourites. But anyways, why not? 

He didn't even wrestle last Raw in his hometown of Atlanta? I just find it weird...


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuck, the bump of this thread and reading some of the older posts here just made me realise how much better New Day were as heels. :mj2


----------

